# The Perfect Dog.com?



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

Has anyone else seen this infomercial? Or heard of this "training system"?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes, it works on some dogs not on others. The trainer has had loads of controversy
It's a use at own risk type deal.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

The Don Sullivan Training method. It reminds me of some of the Horse training methods I have seen used. The system in the hands of the original trainer or developer, works well. However, it doesn't work as well for other people. 

The thing to remember is that any sytem for training requires consistant work and usually we all do best with basics. 

If you are willing to do the work on the front end, a well trained dog will come out the back end. 

OTOH if you are looking for quick and easy (not saying Don Sullivan's methods are either) then I will be more than happy to sell you a pint of "Elana's Magic Training Dust" which can be had for $19.95 plus shipping and handling. Used by Renowned trainers across the US (me).... You simply sprinkle it over your dog and, as if by magic, your dog behaves perfectly. Now if it worked THAT would be the product to sell! LOL


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

Elana55 said:


> OTOH if you are looking for quick and easy (not saying Don Sullivan's methods are either) then I will be more than happy to sell you a pint of "Elana's Magic Training Dust" which can be had for $19.95 plus shipping and handling. Used by Renowned trainers across the US (me).... You simply sprinkle it over your dog and, as if by magic, your dog behaves perfectly. Now if it worked THAT would be the product to sell! LOL


I bet you'd get a lot of takers! Lots of people are looking for that "magic pill".

Those infomercials always make everything look so easy.


----------



## jcw1503 (Nov 17, 2008)

I use it...and i am not an exoerience trainer. I have got amazing results with it. The dvds are full of information and you can physically see him do his training and what to do...I was skeptical too, however, I decided to order it because i needed something for my dog, because his treat training was not working....Through my experience, its a great product, I am sure others will knock the product and me for using it, but hey, i found something that worked me and my dog, and i am just telling my experience..


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm not a fan as some might imagine. His system comes with the following warnings:

1. The use of DS system can expose potential dominant thinking, and hidden aggression that lies within your dog...follow Don's advice regarding protective gloves and the use of muzzles on any dog that shows signs of stubborn resistance to any command.

I would think if someone suddenly started to manhandle me, hidden aggression would come out as self defense.

5. When applying physical corrections to any dog there is always the potential to harm a dog. Start softly with any correction and increase the firmness until your dog begins to respond consistently. Consult with your vet if you are unsure of your dog's health condition prior to training (exactly how hard do they need to be?).

And the thought that giving food from our hand is being submissive on our part doesn't make sense since, part of being a "leader" is to provide food, and regarding the "never use treats" part, if he supposedly trained dolphins and orcas how did he do it without food? Dogs seem to have a natural desire for our attention/praise, whales and dolphins do not, so, food would be needed to make a bridge, and punishment is not used in their training; since it doesn't work for them and it could be hazardous to the trainer (attempting to do the punishing), but evidently a lot of corrections are used on dogs.

I watched the infomercial and one part stood out, it involved the pug puppy (he was only 13 weeks old) that bolted out the door. After "training" he didn't bolt but he seem to display a fear response; if you watch him his ears go back, his tail goes down as he steps away from the door as though he was expecting something unpleasant to happen. If any of you get a chance to watch it see if you observe the same thing, maybe I am wrong, in fact many of the dogs display stress signals.

It seems to me that here is a guy selling a program that warns you it can potentially cause aggression (and blame it on the dog no less) that there is potential for fallout, and confusion for dog owners. No human can be perfect, so how can someone "guarantee" that their dog can be perfect?

I would rather get the dogs co-operation rather than capitulation, and be a benevolent leader rather than "to control the will of your dog" (quotation also from the system).


----------



## jcw1503 (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, he does not guarantee the perfect dog is a dog thats perfect.....A perfect dog is just the selling point...Also, if you were dominant over someone for a long time, and then they grew up and started to be dominant over you, your first act is aggression, because you do not want to give it up, and its not aggression that he attacks you it could be just a little snap and thats it....also, yeah, it kind of is a fear of disobeying, Like when children gets spanked for doing something wrong, the idea is to but fear of getting spanked in their head so they do it again....Some people see the word fear and think something horrible, like beating or kicking, its not....And he also uses alot of praise as rewarding in his technique....Also, if you watched dogs play, certain dogs have a higher tolerance than others, some dogs you might hav to get a little stronger with, while others a light tug will do....

It does work, and it does not make a distant relationship with your dog, my dog shows more affection now than ever, he listens to me 98% of the time, which is pretty good, and he is happier because he is allowed to do more on his own and off by himself because i have more trust in him....and i have a lot less stress as well...


----------



## pattymac (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmmm...it works now...but from what I've found with some aversive based training is that it fails you later on. I've noticed that alot with people who train using Brad Pattison's 'method' Supposedly well-behaved dogs but as the training goes along the dogs do a 180 and start acting out, housetraining goes out the window (and this is in older dogs that have been trained for years) I'm not saying that all the training using a combo of methods do this. In the hands of a skilled trainer who uses a combination of positive and negative that doesn't tend to happen.

Personally I've seen his website never saw the infomercial though and I wouldn't get it. I used Brad's methods for a while..and stopped before I saw any negative results from it. Since I've gone positive, I have a much happier dog, who tends to go out of her way to do what I ask now and the biggest thing, which maybe people don't want to encourage in their dogs is that she's actually thinking!!


----------



## Harpua (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm thinking about going this route for our new pup. I've watched both DVDs, and there are no quick fixes or gimmicks. Just plain hard work and training.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Harpua said:


> I'm thinking about going this route for our new pup. I've watched both DVDs, and there are no quick fixes or gimmicks. Just plain hard work and training.


Well as I said it works with some dogs not with others, it does help if you know how to read your dog's reactions to the training. There is not one training program mentioned on this forum that has not worked on dogs. The problem is nobody knows the percentages of successes versus failures/ruined dogs etc. It sounds like your mind is made up so good luck.


----------



## Harpua (Jun 24, 2009)

wvasko said:


> Well as I said it works with some dogs not with others, it does help if you know how to read your dog's reactions to the training. There is not one training program mentioned on this forum that has not worked on dogs. The problem is nobody knows the percentages of successes versus failures/ruined dogs etc. It sounds like your mind is made up so good luck.



Thank you for the reply, wvasko. I haven't made up my mind yet, and I haven't bought anything from Don Sullivan (the DVDs were borrowed).


----------

